# How to Succeed at Chapman's Film School



## EricVilla

*This is an article from our weekly newsletter at stuudeo.com, where we feature recently produced student films and insights on building creative careers. Head to stuudeo.com to subscribe to our newsletter and be the first to hear these students' stories. *
--

*From YouTube to Festival Circuits*​
Brandon got his start making Nerf War YouTube videos when he was 14. Now, he produced professional and award-winning films at one of the best film schools in the world.

Here are


🎞️ Some of Brandon’s films
💡 His biggest takeaway from film school


*On Another Note*​







_RT: 15:24_

CLICK HERE TO WATCH ON ANOTHER NOTE

✅ On Another Note is being screened in film classrooms across the United States.

On Another Note is an award-winning short about a young musician who bumps into his childhood teacher at the perfect time.

On Another Note (2022)

Crew: 16

Director
Director of Photography
A-Camera 1st AD
B-Camera Operator
2nd Camera Assistant
B-Camera First Assistant
Gaffer
Key Grip
Best Boy Grip
Composer & Co-Compser
1st AD
Script Supervisor
Production Sound Mixers (2)
Colorist


🎥 Camera Used: 2-camera setup. Canon C200 + Canon C300

🖥 Editing Suite : Adobe Suite



*K.I.T*​






_RT: 7:30_

CLICK HERE TO WATCH K.I.T

✅ K.I.T is being screened in film classrooms across the United States.

While On Another Note is an example of a well-produced student film with a large crew, K.I.T was written and animated entirely by Brandon. 

K.I.T follows a medical robot in an apocalyptic wasteland, as he attempts to remember humanity.


*Lessons From Brandon*​

Brandon Hill is the quintessential Chapman student.

_If you need sound, I’ll be your sound guy. Gaf? Boom? I’ll do it. To be a great director, you have to understand everyone’s craft on set. I’m always crewing, always trying something new._

Brandon is the perfect example of what Stuudeo calls a “west coast” film education. A hyper-technical storyteller, who makes movies as often as he can.

Being a director is kind of like being a manager. It’s really really hard to manage people when you don’t know how their job works. I think the people who loved film school are willing to do anything.

Don’t box yourself in.

*SUBSCRIBE TO READ MORE*​


----------

